# Progesterone levels how much they need to be to ovulate ???



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Ladies,
I am gonna be a pain in the  here because maybe this question has been asked before somewhere along the line. 26th March the day before insemination i did a digital ovulating test here at home and it was   so the next day 27th march we had our 6th and final iui insemination and i told the nurse that i did a ovulating test and she told me to come back 7 days after insemination for a blood test. On the 7th day after insemination i went for a blood test. As some of you will know sadly on day 11 that nasty old  arrived i  the hospital and told them that that nasty  arrived and totally forgot about asking for my blood test result so yesterday i  them again and asked for my blood tset result she said that my Progesterone levels was 24 not a fantastic ovulation. 
What does she mean ??.
How much does your levels have to be to ovulate ??. 
Am i going   ??. 
Sorry i know there are a few questions there but can anybody  please thankyou love nicky .


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi,

All I can tell you is a Progesterone level of 30 or above should mean you ovulated, but they have to do it on the correct day of your cycle.  

24 is low and they should monitor your luteal phase as womens cycles vary as to when they ovulate, but when you have, the luteal phase should be at least 12 to 14 days to give the embie time to implant,(and the progesterone to have time to build up to form a nice thick womb lining) if it's shorter maybe you need a progesterone supplement to help lengthen it, have a word with the consultant or nurse, and see what they say.

Good luck 

Wendy K


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You need to be aware that different labs use varying measurements and ranges so when comparing hormone levels you need to take this into account eg 30nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml

Progesterone should be tested 7dpo as this is when it peaks so if you had it tested a day early or late it may show a lower progesterone level.

Most clinics like to see a level of 30 nmol/l or over (some say over 40 nmol/l) to indicate good ovulation.

If its in the 20's then it may be that you had it tested a bit too early (or late) or it could be that the follicle was a little small when it ruptured so the egg was immature (they usually like follie to be 18mm before rupturing).

A luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days long and still be classed as normal.  Progesterone is released from the corpus luteum (area where follicle ruptured and egg released) and it prepares the womb lining for possible implantation and also sustains early pregnancy until the placenta takes over.

As Wendy says, if you do have a luteal phase that is slightly on the shorter side perhaps its worth asking for some extra progesterone support during 2ww eg cyclogest or sometimes they will give you an hcg trigger injection prior to ovulation to ripen the egg (ovulation happens about 36 hours later) and this hcg can also "tricks" your body into believing its pregnant so causes progesterone to keep being released (hcg can stay in your body for up to about 14 days).
Maybe worth discussing with your consultant if they're concerned about your progesterone levels.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Ladies,
Thats what i dont understand why my Progesterone levels was soo low because when i went for a scan on day 13 it showed 3 foilicles 2 on my left ovary 1st 24mm 2nd 18mm and 1 on my right ovary at 15mm and my lining was 10mm and i had an injection to make me ovulate within 36 hours. So maybe like you both said i may have ovulated early or later i guess i wont know the answers to this now until we go for an appointment to see the consultant on the 3rd july to see where we go from here which i think it will be IVF now cause we have done all 6 iuis. 
Thankyou
Wendy. 
Minxy.  For you replies i shall keep you both posted love nicky  .


----------

